# Zapatero offers discounted cars and reduced charges for buying a property



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I'm right in saying that Zapatero has just announced the following:

1)
2,000 Euros off the price of a new car with interest free payments a possibility

2)
Taxes on buying property to be abolished in 2011

Can someone with a better command of the Spanish language confirm the above is either true or false ?

Cheers, Dave:lol:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*A couple of exerts from the Spanish News*

*In a bid to help the housing sector, tax breaks for property owners who earn more than 24,000 € a year will disappear in 2011, while those who bought their homes before then will not be affected. The current tax break will be reduced for those who earn more than 17,000 €.*_*


Support to the car industry comes in the form of 2,000 € direct aid to people who buy a new car. It’s to be co-financed by car manufacturers and the autonomous communities. Transport vouchers to be given to staff by employers were announced to help the public transport sector.*_


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Also this*

*For the tourism sector, which Zapatero provides 11% of Spain’s GNP, the Prime Minister announced 600 million € for environmentally sustainable tourism.*


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for that Chica,

So the bit about buying a new car is right then.

Shame about the other bit really :lol:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Thanks for that Chica,
> 
> So the bit about buying a new car is right then.
> 
> Shame about the other bit really :lol:



I have a question on this. 

Zapatero had already provided 5,000 euros interest free and very good rates on the rest up to, I think, 20,000 euros plus no bank charges. If this didn't have the desired effect, why would people now take out, say 10,000 euros, to buy a new car of 12,000 just because the government has given them 2,000 euros towards it? 

They would still have the 10,000 euros loan to deal with, which is what people have been avoiding, not surprisingly given the flavour of this crisis, and if they did have problems paying 12,000 euros, would those problems not still be there for 10,000 euros?? 

I have always personally been aware that if somebody offered me a cheap porsche turbo, I still couldn't take it because the cost of ownership would be too high. So, back to the main question - why is the slightly lesser pain of car loan less 2k going to make a difference to the failing auto industry? Or is this doomed to failure as well.... I am aware that the UK car sales seem to have benefitted from a similar deal over there. But why? 

Your thoughts?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I am aware that the UK car sales seem to have benefitted from a similar deal over there. But why?


Is that so?? I heard that its been a miserable failure in the UK as it was such a limited deal?? Altho I think it had more success in Germany!!?

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is that so?? I heard that its been a miserable failure in the UK as it was such a limited deal??
> 
> Jo


I don't know the up-to-the second results but I do remember seeing news some weeks after the measure was introduced in the UK indicating car sales up from immediately before the measure. Of course, this could be BBC being completely "non biased" in their reporting of the facts and never playing with statistics to suit the current government initiative.


Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I don't know the up-to-the second results but I do remember seeing news some weeks after the measure was introduced in the UK indicating car sales up from immediately before the measure. Of course, this could be BBC being completely "non biased" in their reporting of the facts and never playing with statistics to suit the current government initiative.
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


It helped the german car industry, immediately after the scheme was brought in their sales went up by a massive 40% apparently, But the UK has only allocated 250million, which may sound alot, but its gonna only put that much profit into the industry and I believe the car companies are having to match it and they aint happy about that!! Its just playing around with and moving money at the end of the day!

However, in the UK, the good news is that if you buy an electric car, you are entitled to a MASSIVE 5000 discount!!!!! But then of course, you´ll have to wait 50 years for the petrol stations to have an electric plug to charge you up if you run out on the motorway!!!! and of course if everyone takes up this stupendous offer, then the national grid will collapse!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> It helped the german car industry, immediately after the scheme was brought in their sales went up by a massive 40% apparently, But the UK has only allocated 250million, which may sound alot, but its gonna only put that much profit into the industry and I believe the car companies are having to match it and they aint happy about that!! Its just playing around with and moving money at the end of the day!
> 
> However, in the UK, the good news is that if you buy an electric car, you are entitled to a MASSIVE 5000 discount!!!!! But then of course, you´ll have to wait 50 years for the petrol stations to have an electric plug to charge you up if you run out on the motorway!!!! and of course if everyone takes up this stupendous offer, then the national grid will collapse!!
> 
> Jo xx


That's a very good point, Jo.:high5:

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly with both these industries, cars and construction, the only way to go is to let them both reach their levels. I know it means loss of jobs on a grand scale, but sometimes things have to reach their natual bottom before they can be turned around! I dont know the answer to the mass job losses if I did I'm sure I'd be voted into power!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly with both these industries, cars and construction, the only way to go is to let them both reach their levels. I know it means loss of jobs on a grand scale, but sometimes things have to reach their natual bottom before they can be turned around! I dont know the answer to the mass job losses if I did I'm sure I'd be voted into power!
> 
> Jo xx


Actually I'm a firm believer in the conspiracy theory that the oil companies are keeping the ancient design of the internal combustion engine alive....for obvious reasons. Not sure that I would go as far as to believe that some guy in Wales for example came up with an engine that runs on water years ago and was (shut up, dissappeared, whatever) by oil interests. However, with me, common sense prevails :lol: and if everything else evolved as fast as the conventional engines we have today, we would all still be doing our spreadsheets manually, to name but one example.

So, perhaps the time has come for someone with massive *******, a lot of money and a huge amount of powerful connections to release to the world the new propulsion system for the 21st century and beyond. Of course, this would mean that oil companies would go bust. All oil based products would increase hugely in cost and we wouldn't know what hit us in our day to day lives, as we take oil based items for granted, often not even knowing that's what they are.

Well, I didn't suggest it was an easy topic.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Actually I'm a firm believer in the conspiracy theory that the oil companies are keeping the ancient design of the internal combustion engine alive....for obvious reasons. Not sure that I would go as far as to believe that some guy in Wales for example came up with an engine that runs on water years ago and was (shut up, dissappeared, whatever) by oil interests. However, with me, common sense prevails :lol: and if everything else evolved as fast as the conventional engines we have today, we would all still be doing our spreadsheets manually, to name but one example.
> 
> So, perhaps the time has come for someone with massive *******, a lot of money and a huge amount of powerful connections to release to the world the new propulsion system for the 21st century and beyond. Of course, this would mean that oil companies would go bust. All oil based products would increase hugely in cost and we wouldn't know what hit us in our day to day lives, as we take oil based items for granted, often not even knowing that's what they are.
> 
> ...


******, I have to go out so I cant continue. But I´m a total convert to the conspiracy theory, with almost everything involving money, big businesses and the goverments of the western world!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya ladies ..... 

Just reading the news whilst having my pre lunch coffee! 

On the car issue - I work with a couple of German nationals here in Malaga who tell me that its a bit of a smokescreen that this has worked so well in Germany.

apparently a couple of "negatives" has been that a lot of cars taken in part ex which are supposed to be crushed or re cycled (those who trade them in get discount off a new car and apparently contribute to reducing global warming by having the old one dismantled) ........are ending up being sold to people on very low incomes etc including many african immigrants ..... its illegal but the crusher yards are not playing the game and the immigrants just want a car.

Also there has always been of very good second hand car market in Germany - but a lot of these are closing because people arent buying as many of them and are either trading in the old one for the discount - or buying the illegal "dismantled" ones from the scammers ...!

So although it set off well it seems to be coming down just as fast .... I,m sure my German friends here would explain it better than me!! it made sense when they were going on about it last week .... 

At the end of the day any scheme that a government puts in place at times like this is gonna have a ripple effect somewhere else ....... 

:couch2: ..... thats me taking a break by the way!!! back to work now!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Actually I'm a firm believer in the conspiracy theory that the oil companies are keeping the ancient design of the internal combustion engine alive....for obvious reasons. Not sure that I would go as far as to believe that some guy in Wales for example came up with an engine that runs on water years ago and was (shut up, dissappeared, whatever) by oil interests. However, with me, common sense prevails :lol: and if everything else evolved as fast as the conventional engines we have today, we would all still be doing our spreadsheets manually, to name but one example.
> 
> So, perhaps the time has come for someone with massive *******, a lot of money and a huge amount of powerful connections to release to the world the new propulsion system for the 21st century and beyond. Of course, this would mean that oil companies would go bust. All oil based products would increase hugely in cost and we wouldn't know what hit us in our day to day lives, as we take oil based items for granted, often not even knowing that's what they are.
> 
> ...


Excellent observation Tallulah. Also worth noting that locations like Vigo would grind to a halt.... unless Citroen kept production of the new breed of transport in the city. But a shorter working week for not very long had them on their knees recently so lord knows what a shutdown would do. It's mind blowing what the employment numbers effected are like when you add suppliers, third party vendors etc., etc. to the cocktail of impact when a big car plant shuts down. It's also quite frightening to see (from behind the scenes) just how far politicians will go to keep them alive.

Personally, even though I'm not a Thatcherite by any means, I do think she had the right idea back in the day. I had a huge bust up with a friend who worked for a paper mill in Lancashire. He was calling her all the names under the sun for seeing the French subsedise their paper industry and not lifting a finger to help the UK industry. I saw what she was trying to do. The town this guy lived in - Radcliffe, Manchester.... - was the epitome of Victorian heavy industry! All closed down for years and rotting away. She clearly didn't want to throw tax payer's money at a dying horse and wanted the horse to go find new pastures.
Soon after that, the high tech industrial parks sprung up all over the place and people were working in sustainable industry and paying into the economy instead of taking from it.
This is the only way Spain will get out of this one. Unlike most other European countries though, with it's mass of PYME small players, it's going to find that the search for Spain Ltd's "new business model" will be difficult if not impossible. Renewable Power won't do it either and Nuclear may be the only way for them to go.

Spain could spend massive amounts of money they don't have on infrustructure. Motorway the whole country (nasty blast from Germany's past), this might seem crazy as they have been given an impossible task getting their public borrowing back on track in no time realistically by the EU powers, but this is what Zipi proposes to get the country working again. Hardly sustainable employment 

Major political and financial storms ahead then! Hold tight

Saudos,
Xose


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Quick! Cameras! Roll sound! Roll cameras!*



jojo said:


> Sadly with both these industries, cars and construction, the only way to go is to let them both reach their levels. I know it means loss of jobs on a grand scale, but sometimes things have to reach their natual bottom before they can be turned around! I dont know the answer to the mass job losses if I did I'm sure I'd be voted into power!
> 
> Jo xx


On tour through UK with US/Aus/NZ clients last week, I saw a him 'n her couple at the sales desk of a car showroom. 

Hold the front page! Get this tape on a bike to VisNews!

This latest crisis in the car industry is just another lurch in the direction of reality. You should see the vehicle park on the dockside at Avonmouth. I bet you can see the rows of cars from the moon.


----------

